

How the hex values in an image file is used to form an image? - bijoyjoseph

Does the pixels in the image represents different colors which when arranged in some manner forms a meaningful image? If an image has a resolution of 500x500 pixels then does that mean the image file has 10000 hex values in it with each hex values representing different shades of colors? How a color is assigned to a specific hex value?<p>Is there a tool which would display the image when I enter some random hex values in a file and save it in any of the numerous image file formats?
======
RNeff
Current LCD screens have three colors per pixel, Red, Blue, and Green (RGB).
Common graphics chips store the three colors as eight bits (byte) each, so 24
bits per pixel. So a 500 by 500 pixel image would have 3 by 500 by 500 bytes
or 750,000 bytes. The Windows BMP format stores images this way.

GIF files reduce the number of colors to 256 by using a table in the file that
has 256 entries of 3 bytes. The image is reduced to one byte (an index to the
table) for each pixel. Then that is heavily compressed.

JPG (simplistic description) stores the difference between pixels, losing some
quality.

GIMP is a free, open source image manipulation program. One feature is a color
picker where you can enter RGB values by slider or hex value. Then you can
draw lines, dots, etc in that color. It can export the resulting image in many
different file formats.

All of the other image or photo editing software has this feature.

